#     18.3 .

## marina596

,   .    18.3         :EEK!:

----------

...     ...

----------

, 8.2  8.3 ...      ...     -      :yes:  
 ,    ...  ...        :yes:

----------


## marina596



----------


## MikleV

> , 8.2  8.3 ... ....:


 ,  .  8.3     3.0,        3.0  8.3 -     ,       .

       ,    .

             ( "" - " ")

----------


## marina596

1: 8.2 (8.2.18.102)  ,  3.0 (3.0.24.11) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
Copyright ()  "1C", 2009 - 2013.   
(http://www.1c.ru)

----------


## MikleV

3.0.21.11 -   .       -    ,        - .

     51     ?

, ,  (  -   -  )        .

       (,,  -   -    )

----------

.  -    .  4  . .
 -  !!!

----------


## marina596

,    ,         ,   1

----------


## -63

18.3.
,    /  !!!
 -   ,    !!!!
,      3- ,             ,    - . 
 !          -   ,    (   - , , -  ),                       .
     ,          !
     .
  !       -     !
          .

----------


## MikleV

*-63*,        ,                 ?  ,        ,  , .

   ,    ,      .
   "18.3".   ,      :

-   3.0 , ,  
-    , . 3.0 
-  , . 11.1
- , . 2.0   
-      
-  
-    
- ...   -     

       (  ) "18.3"

 -      ?

----------


## -63

ikleV,     18.3 .
-   . 
      ,     .   ,     .
    -   "",        .     .... !
  .  ,  - .
   ( 3) .    ,   .   , .       ,      .  :Smilie: 
  ,    "/"    () ?       ,  ? 1  7      .       .      .
     2 ,           !!!!
     ,    . 
..    -     .
         ?
1)  -           -     (   02 ,    01, ..  )
  -    -      (01 )     (02  ..)
2)  -, (/)    1 .          ,   .  7-   ,     ,  . .
    ,    ,         ("" )

----------

,     7?

----------

> 1)  -           -     (   02 ,    01, ..  )
>   -    -      (01 )     (02  ..)


       ..                 .. -  --            ..

----------

> 2)  -, (/)    1 .          ,   .  7-   ,     ,  . .
>     ,    ,        ("" )


  (  )-  -    :1:

----------


## MikleV

*-63*, 
-         (     )       ,   
- -      " ".          .

      .   .

    2.0           3.0 :-(

----------


## lenpet

> (  )-  -


    " "    :Smilie:         " (  )"    -      :Pleasantry: 
  " "  ,  ,  .

!     !  ,    ,  .         -       !      ,      " " !        ,      -     .    -  ,       !

----------

..        :Smilie:

----------


## lenpet

> 1)  -           -     (   02 ,    01, ..  )
>   -    -      (01 )     (02  ..)


  /   /    ""     .      ,       . 
, !  :Smilie: ))   !

----------


## Lizavetta

> 1)  -           -     (   02 ,    01, ..  )
>   -    -      (01 )     (02  ..)


     ...   .

      8.3   7.7.         8.3  . 
       (  ).

----------

> ,     7?


-  "1)   18,3       ,2) 1 7- .

----------

> /   /    ""     .      ,       . 
> , ! ))   !


     " "   !!!!!!!!!!!!!
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   !!!!!    -  !  -  !!!! -    !!!!
      !!!        . 
,      ,  -  ,    ,       ,   !!!!

..      / (  18,3) .   .  ,      .      .     3 !""  .       .     .    ,       ,     (    !).  ""     . !!!!!!!!!!!!       /       !  ,      /  !!!!!      17 . -   ?? 
 :Smilie: 
 -     !!!!        (   )  18,3.
   (  )-   !

----------

http://its.1c.ru/

----------

> ""    . !!!!!!!!!!!!       /       ! ,     /  !!!!


     .   ,   , ..         .

----------


## Lizavetta

> " "


     8.3 ,    ,    ,        . 
           8.2.

----------

> " "           " (  )"    -     
>   " "  ,  ,  .
> 
> !     !  ,    ,  .         -       !      ,      " " !        ,      -     .    -  ,       !


    !     -      .  ,  .
  .  -     ?   ( )    ?         / ?        ?       ? 
 :Smilie: 
,       .   .         (  ) .   -     .

 , ,      .
 :Frown: ((((((((((((((

----------

> ...   .
> 
>       8.3   7.7.         8.3  . 
>        (  ).


""    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   !!!!     --  "  , "....
..       !!!!!!!!!!! ?????????

----------


## lenpet

!    !
   ,      ,   .     -      .     .

----------

> 8.3 ,    ,    ,        . 
>            8.2.


  ( )    .
     ???? 
 -      . +   !

----------

> (  ) .


                ..

----------


## .

*lenpet*, ..      ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------

> !    !
>    ,      ,   .     -      .     .


   "     ",               (   -   ) .    ,      "" .
   -  .    ,       !!!

----------


## lenpet

> lenpet, ..      ,       ?


   ! ,         ,       .

   .   ,   .   ,   -   .

----------

> " "           " (  )"    -     
>   " "  ,  ,  .
> 
>     -  ,       !


    4  " "         !
        -    ...............
  - "   "....
- 1-     !
 :Frown:

----------

> ! ,         ,       .
> 
>    .   ,   .   ,   -   .


     -
 - .

 , ,   1 .........
  ,     " " ..........  :Smilie:

----------


## lenpet

> -


          !      -    !

----------


## lenpet

> , ,   1


  !       !   :Wow: 

   .     1    ,    - .

----------


## lenpet

> -
>  - .


    .

   ?

----------

> - .


       ..F5--

----------


## YUM

> .     1    ,    - .


   ,   1 " "   ,     .  ,  ,    "-".     , , ,          .   ""      ,    .        . 
 ,          .
 :Wink:

----------

> ! ,         ,       .
>    ,   .   ,   -   .


     ,     1-    ""  .............

----------

> .
> 
>    ?


   1    . 
    , .

----------


## 5

.   .     . , ,   ,  ,   . , ..,     ,    ,         - 8.2  8.3 (), ,      ! 
, ,  !             ,    ,     1 : 6, 7, 8 ... , -  ,         .     8.3, ,    , ..     ,           , ..  2  ,     ,    ,   , ,  2  ,     .       .  ,           (   ),     . 
  .  8.2      3  (2011-2014),   8.3  8.4  9   1:  ?   2  ?

----------

,   ? 



> 1-


   ?

----------

> 8.3  8.4


       ..   8.3    2.0

----------


## 5

> ..   8.3    2.0


     ,  ,   ,   .  ,   .  ,   (   ,  ,    )     1,        ,  ,     -      .

----------


## Lizavetta

> .


 ?          .    . 
 , . -   ,   ( )     .
-   (        4    28 ,   4  :Wow:  )     ,   .

----------

> (   ,  ,    )


   ..           ,   ..        1 .

----------


## 5

> ..           ,   ..        1 .


     ,   .   ,     ,    ,         ?   ,   -  .  ?   ?    1     6- (     ).



> ?          .    .


 ,   -   .. ,  ,      .
   ,   , , , - .      .    . , , ,    .   .  ,       ,     ,   ,     ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,       ,     ,   ,     ,


 ..    ..               ,   ..     -      .
   -

----------

> ,     ,


        2.0. --

----------


## lenpet

> --


  ,      ,  :     "   "  :Smilie: 

     ,  ,     



       /       1/.    " " -

----------


## lenpet

> ,     1-    ""  .............


   1,      :Wink:

----------


## Bazil

> 8.3  8.4  9   1:  ?   2  ?


      2-3 ,     10 .   , ,      . -3.0   ,      .           8..  ,        ,    .    2       .

----------

> ..


,        18,3. 
-    " " ( , ,  /   ).

1.      ?   2  3 .    . (      ).  ,       ,    .  :Smilie: 
2.   .       . (    .)      .           .      ,     .     .  :Smilie: 

 , .  :Smilie: 
  -    "" (     -) . 
    ,       !!!!
 :Smilie:

----------

**,     ,  3.0          ..    



> 2.   .       . (    .)      .

----------


## Lizavetta

> !!!!


  .       ,       ,       ,  .




> ?


    ,   .           :
_: 1: 8.3 (8.3.4.465)
:   (),  3.0 (3.0.33.19)_ 
                 .

----------


## katrin0610

Ctrl - Shift - ~ (  ,      ,  ~    ,   Esc).

   1 8.3   ,   ,     1 8.2,    . 1 7.7  ,        ,     1 7.7 ,    ,      ,      !

----------

> ,


:      .

----------

> **,     ,  3.0          ..


 ? 
      ( ).....
 :Smilie:

----------


## Lizavetta

> ( ).....


    .           (  )

----------

> Ctrl - Shift - ~ (  ,      ,  ~    ,   Esc).
> 
>    1 8.3   ,   ,     1 8.2,    . 1 7.7  ,        ,     1 7.7 ,    ,      ,      !


  7- 10 .    . 
 -      (),    -     .
1     .       .

----------

> .       ,       ,       ,  .
> 
> 
>     ,   .           :
> _: 1: 8.3 (8.3.4.465)
> :   (),  3.0 (3.0.33.19)_ 
>                  .


1  8.3 (8.3.4.465)

   3.0 (3.0.32.7)
 :Smilie:

----------

> .       ,       ,       ,  .
> 
> 
>     ,   .           :
> _: 1: 8.3 (8.3.4.465)
> :   (),  3.0 (3.0.33.19)_ 
>                  .


    2   -   ............
   -  2   .
 :Smilie: 
     .

----------

> .           (  )


   ,        .
   "       "            ?
 :Smilie:

----------

> Ctrl - Shift - ~ (  ,      ,  ~    ,   Esc).
> 
>    1 8.3   ,   ,     1 8.2,    . 1 7.7  ,        ,     1 7.7 ,    ,      ,      !


, ,          ?
 :Smilie:

----------

,     5 .
 .      - 4 000 .
 - .
        520     .       -   ,  - ,   , / , ......
      -  520  "" .     -  .  !
 .    .      -    .           ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Lizavetta

> 3.0 (3.0.32.7)


   -     3.0.33.....
  ,     (     "" ) 
 ...       :Embarrassment:

----------


## sql

> *-63*, 
>       .   .


      , ,     ?           ,            ,    .    7.7,      ,     1 8.1 . 1.6,  . 2,  1 8.2   1 8.3       . 3.            ,           ,   1.   .

----------

> -     3.0.33.....
>   ,     (     "" ) 
>  ...


      ,          :Frown: 
 -     ,      ?
      ??????
       ......... 
  ...........
..........

----------

> 


    ( ) .

----------

> , ,     ?

----------


## katrin0610

> 7- 10 .    . 
>  -      (),    -     .
> 1     .       .


 ,      ,     !

----------


## katrin0610

1

----------


## katrin0610

> , ,          ?


       .     1 8.3    ,      .   1 8.3          :Smilie:

----------


## sql

> 


 ,    ,   ,       ,     2  .           ,    .

----------

*sql*,       .   ?     .    .    .             1.           .

----------


## katrin0610

> ,    ,   ,       ,     2  .           ,    .


  ,   ....  
   ,   ,  ,     ,  ,    ,     ,  ..  1.

----------

> 


 ,       ....
    ,      /    / (    )  - " - "....
 !         (     )  .       - "  ,   ?"          :"  ,  "  "    -   "
 :Smilie: 
 ,  ,  !  ,        !             /.   , ,      /.  .  -    !      ! 
, -    ,   -  (   ),          .......           -     ..........          ( ,  -   )       ..........
 :Frown:

----------

> ,    ,   ,       ,     2  .           ,    .


 ! 
    "  ".......!

----------

**,   ..  ..  .  -.   ..         .. 1   ??       ..     1    ....      . 1         ,   ...



> -    !      !


  3.0 -        .. ..    ..

----------

> ,      ,     !


         (  -         ) ,     ,               ,     .......
 :Smilie:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .......


 - forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=526018

----------

> **,   ..  ..  .  -.   ..         .. 1   ??       ..     1    ....      . 1         ,   ...
>   3.0 -        .. ..    ..


-......
   ("   ") ,  7- -  ,   !
  ,    ,   -   - ".....?"
      7-, ,    - "  !"

 ,   ,     1 8.3-
        1    (  ).
         .  .    (   - ).  " .  ."  -    "-  " ! (    ?       1 )
  2-  =     .  ,     ,    .
  ????????????

..      (  ) -   . (4 ..)   18   (    ) - 520. /        .

----------


## lenpet

> 1    (  ).


     ?      ?   ?  




> ????????????


   ,      
/     -   :Big Grin:  /

       .      . ,       .
      ,      .      . ,   .   .

----------

> ?      ?   ?  
> 
> 
> 
>    ,      
> /     -   /
> 
>        .      . ,       .
>       ,      .      . ,   .   .


       !  :Smilie: 
  , /  ()-     (  ),      ,    (30  31 )
 :Smilie: 
,    .  :Smilie:      .
 :Smilie: 
    ,        ..      ( ) -   .  
........  -   .
  ,     (   -   ) ,   "    "     ?
  -      ,      30/31 . ?
 17-   ........... ......

----------

>

----------


## lenpet

:Smilie: 
! ,   ,    .   ,  ,  .
    -  ""    .

   -  . !

----------


## Bazil

> .


     -    ,    ,  "  ,  ."
  - ,      .       .        Drogbox, -  Cloud Mail.ru       .

----------

> ! ,   ,    .   ,  ,  .
>     -  ""    .
> 
>    -  . !


    ,       2     .
      ,  ()    ! 
 - !!!! 
 :Smilie: 
 17    !
   ,    - 
1)    ( ),
2)      /
3)   .-   .  -          "".

..    .   ,   ""    ( , )  ,         ..........
 :Smilie:

----------

> 17    !


 *lenpet*,  .     .  -  .     , .  "    "   ,     ,  .   ,   .    **        .  (7.7)      .  .    -  ,  1   .

----------

> "     ",               (   -   ) .    ,      "" .
>    -  .    ,       !!!




.     ,      8.3-    ,          .  (      , 8.2                 8.3   )

----------

> ?          .    . 
>  , . -   ,   ( )     .
> -   (        4    28 ,   4  )     ,   .



8.3            1.   8.2        ,           - ,                 -                  -    .        -       15   ,   .  -      1

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


1.      ?  :Wink: 

2.     1. 

 ?

----------


## Lizavetta

> -                 -   .        -     15  ,   .  -     1


.      1       -       .    :Wow:

----------

> 18.3.
> ,    /  !!!
>  -   ,    !!!!
> ,      3- ,             ,    - . 
>  !          -   ,    (   - , , -  ),                       .
>      ,          !
>      .
>   !       -     !
>           .




   -      -     --         -      -

----------

-    1

----------


## katrin0610

> -      -     --         -      -


   ,      ,    ,      1 8.2,      .     ,        1 .

----------


## Ktulhu

> -    1


  :yes: ,         .

----------


## Fedelta

1 8.3,    "".

----------


## katrin0610

> 1 8.3,    "".


         ,   ..

----------

> ,   ..


1.      .  .
2.       -  50  .  !  :Smilie:

----------


## ZoyaD

))))    18.3.   .         -        (  1 7)     .... .     8-?   !

----------

> 


-,

----------


## ZoyaD

,  ))

----------

> ,    ,         ,   1


     !!!   -    !1      ,    1 8.3.     !!    ,   ,    !!             .   ,           ,                !!

----------


## nia30099@gmail.com

1

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 
1)    
2)     
3)     




> 


   ?   ?    - "  ". 
   .  "  "?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- ,   8 - ,   1     :

-   .
-  - .
-   1 - ,    .

.    ,    ,     7.7,       :
1.    
2.          ,          1,5   1.5  3 .


  8.      .     (   " ") .   .

----------

